# Community > Resource Library >  Red stags calling

## K95

Does anyone have a copy of Gordon Atkinson's book I can borrow?

----------


## Bugbait

Yep I have a copy, I'll be in Greymouth on Friday if that's any help to get it to you. Cheers.

----------


## K95

Wow that's awesome! Really appreciate it. I could meet you in Grey somewhere.
I have the books by Newton McConochie, Charlie Shuttleworth or the ones on Teichelman and Charlie Douglas if you would like to read any.

----------

